# Why Micro-Adjust If There's "Slop?"



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, stuff like that bugs.

Generally one always has to consider backlash. If you reverse direction, either compensate with a known backlash figure or back off and start again.

For a device like that I would have designed in a spring preload, preferably with a thrust bearing on the sides of the knob.

Heck, a wave spring washer is only a few cents and would help out greatly.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

To be clear-this isn't backlash-it's an actual gap and slop.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Understood, the brass colored adjuster can move fore/aft in the blue aluminum block right?

0.006" is a bit more that a sheet of standard paper, perhaps you can figure out a shim to put in there if you can get the unit apart?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought one of those, but could not figure how to use it with a table saw fence.

I bought the Rip-flip from Woodpeckers and that works fine.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

I don't think this has a place in a wood shop, that degree of accuracy is smaller than wood movement due to ambient temperature and humidity. The first time these parameters change, your micro adjustment is shot in the butt.

For a common sense approach to woodworking, take a look at this YouTube video, which I watch ever time I start to fret about "perfection."


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe not in YOUR woodshop, with YOUR projects (or Steve Ramsey's-I've seen that video-thanks for sharing it with us)!

Accuracy is something that I've discovered-over the decades-is important to me, and the more accurate I am, the better and smoother my work becomes. I mostly do small boxes and small furniture that my customers pay pretty good money for. My integrity pushes me to give them the best thing I can give them-the best fitting, the best looking, and the longest lasting.

Wood movement is a part of that consideration-for sure-and I'm not very worried about that 1/4" piece of trim molding expanding and contracting very much-but a tenth or two of a degree off of 45 degrees *does* matter on my miters at that scale. When I fit something into a dado-something that needs to be airtight-ish (I build humidors), a few thou really does differentiate my humidor from someone else's.

Nothing I build is perfect-but it's as close as I can get it, and I'm always *striving* for perfect. That's what makes it fun for… me!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Maybe not in YOUR woodshop, with YOUR projects (or Steve Ramsey s-I ve seen that video-thanks for sharing it with us)!
> 
> Accuracy is something that I ve discovered-over the decades-is important to me, and the more accurate I am, the better and smoother my work becomes. I mostly do small boxes and small furniture that my customers pay pretty good money for. My integrity pushes me to give them the best thing I can give them-the best fitting, the best looking, and the longest lasting.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

accuracy is important but equally or even more so is consistency. I've I'm off a small amount everywhere, consistency then the project will probably be ok even though it's off from the plans. i.e. measure from the project pieces not what's on the plans.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for saving me some money !


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

As A retired tool and die maker I definitely love as much accuracy as I can get. I made my own fine adjustment stops.
Zero backlash.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

When the nearest 0.0001" counts, Love it!


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

That's fantastic @jbmaine.

I do want to be clear-the issue of backlash has been brought up with regard to this product, but it's not even that-there's actual side-to-side motion between the housing and the dial that could easily be solved by adding a washer of some sort in the assembly process. Then we can worry about the backlash….

Love your homemade solution!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one of these on my bandsaw, I find it largely useless compared to just slightly tapping the fence. It's awkward and wobbly to use.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

Without getting into the question of whether you want this, it is possible to use tools with backlash and other slop in an accurate manner. You just get in the habit of always pushing them in the same direction to take out slop. When you lower the bit in the router table, you always raise it a bit before locking it down. When you back off a handplane iron, you always advance it a bit before taking a shaving. Each of these habits can compensate for less than perfect mechanisms.


----------

